# India under attack



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 27, 2008)

Read about this on Starmen. 100~ people have been killed and supposedly 200~ injured. Some eyewitnesses claimed that the attackers seeked those with an American or British passport.



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> • Fire crews evacuate people from the upper floors of the Taj Mahal Palace, where police say a grenade attack caused a blaze
> 
> • The head of Mumbai's anti-terrorism unit and two other senior officers are among those killed, officials say
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/11/26/india.attacks/index.html

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,457885,00.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7751160.stm

Yikes, and around Thanksgiving day, too. :(


----------



## S.K (Nov 27, 2008)

This whole thing is terrible and I don't know how to even start to think how scared they must be.

10 policemen dead was the first thing the TV told me as I woke up.
Made me value my day more.

I do hope this ends without any more violence, as unlikely as that might be.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 28, 2008)

This is terrible and seems to be overlooked while we rattle on about our stupid turkeys.
Bad situation...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 28, 2008)

Ayame said:


> This is terrible and seems to be overlooked while we rattle on about our stupid turkeys.


Well, I've been following it since it started, the day before Thanksgiving. Not to mention the Indian community isn't likely to have 'rattled on about stupid turkeys'.

Last I heard, it had reached 125 dead and 327 wounded. 

I am simply at a loss for words.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 28, 2008)

link008 said:


> Well, I've been following it since it started, the day before Thanksgiving. Not to mention the Indian community isn't likely to have 'rattled on about stupid turkeys'.


I'm not sure what you mean, but I think he's talking about how we're talking about turkeys and thanksgiving when this has happened and nobody seems to care.

People don't care enough about non-American/European parts of the world. :(


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 28, 2008)

We haven't even heard about this on the news over here. This is terrible. ; ;


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 28, 2008)

... said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, but I think he's talking about how we're talking about turkeys and thanksgiving when this has happened and nobody seems to care.


I was just saying that I had been following this most of the time it's been going on.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 28, 2008)

Christ, why do these terrible things keep happening. I hope they'll be safe soon, it's terrible to be in a safe country, sitting comfortably while people are getting killed in other places. Just fills me with a sense of guilt, somehow.

But, ashamed to say that this


> Shooting the anti-terror chief is like setting the head of the fire brigade alight.


made me giggle a bit.


----------

